# 2 day Gunting Knife Seminar with Master Bram Frank



## DoctorB (Jul 24, 2002)

I would like to report that Master Bram Frank, will be conducting a 2 day seminar on the Gunting Knife, Saturday and Sunday, September 28 & 29, 2002, in Lockport NY, 30 miles north of Buffalo, at the International Schools of Self Defense.

The price for the camp will be $235 and it includes a red handle Spyderco Training Drone.  If you already own or have access to a training drone the seminar cost is reduced to $110 for the instruction.

You will need the training drone in order to maximize your training opportunities at this seminar.  Please write me for details about obtaining the Training Drone since an advance deposit of $100 will be necessary. 

We WILL NOT ALLOW anyone to workkout with a live blade of any type or make.

Group rates are availible upon request and you should contact me at: escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com

Groups are defined for this seminar as consisting of 3 or more people. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *We WILL NOT ALLOW anyone to workkout with a live blade of any type or make.*



Are you just being careful, or have you had a problem with this? It seems a common-sense issue! I suppose with the Gunting someone might argue that they could practice with a lived blade on the closed-knife techniques and that of course _they_ would never slip up and accidentally open it during such a technique.

I can't believe people need to be told this! Then again, I guess I _can_ believe it...sigh.


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Arnisador, you are correct on both counts.  I am being very careful about safety.  I have not had anyone ask or try to practice with a live blade at any seminar that I have taught, however, it has happened at a training session being run by my friend Michael, and here in the Buffalo area.  

In addition, I have meet and laughed with/at several people who tried practicing the kinetic opening feature of the Gunting ACROSS THEIR OWN LEG with a live blade.  Surpise, surprise, they cut themselves and they all required stiching to close their wounds.

We flat-out tell people "Do Not Open this knife against your own leg!"  We flat-out discourage people from practicinng this type of
opening with the red handle trainer because what you do in practice will often be done when one is in a confrontation and therefore under stress.  

All of the people who did the "self-inflcted" leg cuts were experienced martial artists AND they did not own a training drone.  They had purchased the live blades and then tried to use that as a **practice** tool.  

Thus, I have concluded that the best way to ensure everyones safety at the training seminars is to make the training drone availible as part of the cost of the seminar.  In that way I Know that when people are training with us at the seminar that they will not be able to accidently cut themselves or anyone else!

A second and equally important safety factor at the seminar is that the live blade, even when used in the closed position is too sharp for practice purposes.  The serrations on the ramp and impact points of the ramp, horn and butt are too pointed, not rounded as on the training drone.  Even though the knifes look identical at first glance when a person runs their fingers along the ramp, horn and butt they can feel a very clear difference between the red training drone and the black live blade.

Being the uke to someone working the live blade is a most unpleasent experince... the drone is difficult enough if someone really cranks things up, the live blade is just plain aweful.

Safety is my first concern at any seminar or camp that I am hosting, but I want to make it very clear to everyone what the base-line rule will be for Gunting Seminar.

For those folks who have not really seen or know very little about this knife, I would suggest that they go to the following site;
http://www.guntingseminars.com
read the essays "What is it?" and "Why A Drone".  Both were written by Master Bram Frank, who is the designer of the tool and these essays are excellent primers for the upcoming seminar.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2002)

Encouraging people to purchase the drone does seem like a good, pro-active safety practice.


----------

